# T Track standards?



## Stevebod (8 Feb 2022)

Hi all,

..probaby a dumb question, but I a am looking to get some T-track and associated accessories. Just wondering if there is any "standard" regarding sizes, or does each manufacturer make their own?

Many thanks for any input...


----------



## Lazurus (8 Feb 2022)

I had a similar question last week and it appears there are many differing sizes, i went for Kreg in the end


----------



## Droogs (8 Feb 2022)

No there isn't really. It seems each of the major makers want to lock you into using their stuff only and price bits and accessories accordingly as they then have a captive market. Best bet if you want value for money is to have a look at Aliexpress and Banggood


----------



## Spectric (8 Feb 2022)

Before looking at T track take a look at something far more flexable and adaptable,



I now use these dovetail slots between my 20mm dog holes and it is a great clamping solution which allows any angle unlike T track and they can also cross each other. 

For bench ideas look at this and it will show you what can be done.


----------



## pe2dave (9 Feb 2022)

I did the same some time back. Concluded there is no standard. Buy from China, but only where they show the sizes?
Two measurements which may help, 19 and 23mm. I *think* that's the oa horizontal measurement.
Otherwise bite the bullet and buy from a 'well known supplier' at n times the price.


----------



## Peter Sefton (9 Feb 2022)

Spectric said:


> Before looking at T track take a look at something far more flexable and adaptable,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




If looking for this Micro Jig system we are the UK stockist, please give us a shout if you need any assistance.






Micro Jig


Micro Jig woodworking tools are recognised as the world's leader in table saw accessories, including the GRR-RIPPER 3D Pushblock.




woodworkersworkshop.co.uk





Cheers

Peter


----------

